# Carving Knife



## ClintW (Oct 27, 2015)

Got this one finished up. Have had this blade for a couple months, finally got it set in a handle. Handle is 4.75" long, about an inch thick. Blade is 1.75".
steel is 15N20, heat treat on my own, handle is curly eucalyptus from @barry richardson and the guard (faceplate) is ebony from @pinky , finished it all with a couple of coats of BLO
Tested it out last night, cuts like a charm.
C&C welcome
I wish I would have shortened the handle a half inch, the handle hook feels a little too far out, but time will tell.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2015)

Thats sharp Clint!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2015)

Well done Clint!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 27, 2015)

That handle is just fine. You simply made it for a bigger hand. I think my brother's hand is like 14" inches from thumb tip to pinky tip, ah but he's to cheap to buy it, never mind....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Really like the handle shape but a little long for me. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

